# Kayak fishing videos



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Found a nice site that has videos of kayak fishing. you can watch someone catch a 30lbs halibut... go to this site and click on movies... http://www.bigwatersedge.com/


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Some nice fishing.


----------

